# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Iowa sublease - part-time available

## Britt Clark

Please contact:  britt.clark@walmart.com or 912-591-6959.  Walmart is excited to announce that we are recruiting for Walmart Vision practices in: *Council Bluffs, Davenport, Sioux City and Spirit Lake* in the state of Iowa!  These opportunities will provide an Independent Optometrist with the opportunity to establish a *branch office* adjacent to a Fortune #1 retailer.  Independent Optometrist lease office space and equipment at very affordable fair market value rates, while owning, operating, and managing their own practices, including:

Determining Days and Hours of your Eyecare practiceSetting your preferred Professional Exam & Service FeesSetting your preferred Patient Appointment and Workflow schedule

----------

